
Veloren: An open-world, open-source multiplayer voxel RPG written in Rust - wtetzner
https://gitlab.com/veloren
======
edgarbob
This looks pretty cool. It's nice to have an open source Rust game. Getting
started developing a game in Rust is a bit rough, so having a reference like
this is very helpful.

